# Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/31/09



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is the little kitty we adopted. The first day and we had to give him an emergency bath (he jumped into the toilet when there was PEE in it!)


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

OH! He is so sweet! Sounds like he is pretty mischievous already! Just as any self respecting black kitty should be. How is he getting along with the others so far?


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

The other two are hissing at him and he is all cool with it.. lol.. I'm not sure how long the hissing will last.
He has sooooo much energy in him, it's amazing!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

I can see why you couldn't resist him :luv . He looks pretty comfortable all wrapped up in his towel after the bath.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

Black kitties! :luv

He's SOOO cute!

In the second picture, he looks like he just found out what "neuter" means.


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

He was quite calm during the bath... I was surprised.
Actually he was not afraid at all. not once. not in the car. not in his new home. not with new cats.


----------



## Josh 91 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

nice pics, he/she looks like one of my little ones


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

He is a handsome devil!!!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

Now that he has had a couple of days how are things going?


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

Things have been going good. We have him in the bathroom right now, switching them in and out so they can get used to the smell of eachother.
Today we let him out with the other cats and it went ok until he tried playing too rough with our younger cat, so we put him back into the bathroom. 

Here are some pics from today... He was playing in my camera case! Naughty little boy

































As you can tell.. he is ALWAYS moving!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

He is so cute!!! He has really long ear-hair, too. When he finally does rest does he cuddle with you?


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

Yes he does... he is so cute too. It's like he needs humans sometimes! lol


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

Adorable baby, so cute when he's grooming himself from his bath


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell*

So it's only been 4 days since we got our little baby boy...
And this happend today!!!!!!


































edit: Sorry for the bad pics... they were on my lap and all i had was my phone.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*

He is just so completely cute!!! No wonder you couldn't resist him. How are things going with Zoey?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*

What a GORGEOUS little boy! :luv Love his little white spot on his chest!


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*



katlover13 said:


> How are things going with Zoey?


Well... Zoey is a very independent cat... She is not too happy with him being here. She allows about 2 feet until she tells him where to go (if you know what i mean)
Jared (boyfriend) and I figured that Zoey is really jealous cat and doesn't like you to pay attetion to anyone else but her. So she gets a little angry at first. It may take her a month or two for her to "like" him... lol


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*

I forgot this one...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*

Aww, glad they are getting along so well!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*

Wow, you must have been thrilled when you saw them cuddling like that! Congrats, that's really great. We look forward to many more cuddling cat pictures.


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Meet Maxwell *UPDATE* New pictures 3/26/09*



October said:


> Wow, you must have been thrilled when you saw them cuddling like that!


I was even more thrilled becasue they were on my lap... lol... SOOOOOOOO Cute


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

This is the closest they have gotten without a big fight braking out... lol


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I would bet that since they are doing this well so soon that you may not have some of the major issues some have had with introducing a new cat. 
Glad to hear things are going so well. I was hoping to see a Maxwell update posted.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Good to hear things are going good. Love the coloring in Zoey!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Things are going really well if they can get that close and they can be sleeping.


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

Max is so cute! And i love the pictures with Max and Chloe sleeping together! :luv


----------

